

Steve Jobs, Thomas Edison, and Benjamin Franklin - quizbiz
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/317571_1451826491698_1114320286_31065474_1013297472_n.jpg

======
tomfakes
Add Einstein to this list, and three of them have the same biographer.

Walter Isaacson did a great job with Franklin and Einstein. Hopefully, it
isn't too soon for Steve's biography (a bunch of Einstein's letters didn't get
released until some time after his death, so a biography in 1955 would have
missed some detail)

